
Huawei smartphone sales surge 50% as Apple and Samsung struggle - thetechlead
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/01/huawei-ahead-of-apple-in-q1-2019-smartphone-shipments.html
======
deepVoid
This is what happens when you keep innovating and others stall. The latest
generation of Iphone are expensive and not much different from the previous
generation. Samsung made a few serious mistakes too, including the exploding
incident. Recently Samsung fold phone has been reported to be a disaster.
Huawei has been innovating. Huawei phone's cameras are top notch. Huawei works
with Leica for phone cameras. Huawei's foldable phones don't have the same
problems as Samsung Fold yet.

~~~
justfor1comment
I was super impressed by the zoom capabilities of the Huawei P30. However, the
camera seems to have a weird grainy effect which is not there on my Samsung
phone. That's preventing me from switching over.

